# 2011 Badfish River Surfer 8’



## luke.luns (Oct 15, 2012)

For sale is a 2011 Badfish River Surfer 8’ and a Werner fiji Sup paddle. A few ding and paint chips but still fully functional $1000 or best offer any questions feel free to text/call 719-431-9421







7


----------

